# Another Amazon MP3 superbargain. Big Baroque Box



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Big-Baroque-Box/dp/B0098TPQ9O/

14 hours of Vanguard label baroque music for $1.29


----------



## campy (Aug 16, 2012)

Very good tip! Thanks, bigshot!


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

bigshot said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Big-Baroque-Box/dp/B0098TPQ9O/
> 
> 14 hours of Vanguard label baroque music for $1.29





> We were unable to process your purchase with your current payment information. Your payment method must be issued by a bank local to the Amazon.com marketplace


so for me no bargains :-(


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

These downloads don't work outside the US. Try your local Amazon. They might have them too.


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

bigshot said:


> These downloads don't work outside the US. Try your local Amazon. They might have them too.


https://www.amazon.de/Big-Baroque-B...475752764&sr=8-1&keywords=mp3+big+baroque+box

$27

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Big-Baroqu...475752928&sr=8-3&keywords=mp3+big+baroque+box

$10

https://www.amazon.fr/Big-Baroque-B...475753144&sr=8-1&keywords=mp3+big+baroque+box

$40

living in the wrong area (mile from german borderí ½í¸): they don't want my cc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bigshot said:


> These downloads don't work outside the US. Try your local Amazon. They might have them too.


We don't have Amazon as big as you, just a Kindle store.


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> We don't have Amazon as big as you, just a Kindle store.


old Europe is culturally doomed; we have a war to fight. ;-)


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> We don't have Amazon as big as you, just a Kindle store.


amazon can't even match ebooks with audible.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Adamus said:


> old Europe is culturally doomed; we have a war to fight. ;-)


But we do have U.K ( low UK pound) ) and Germany, free shipping above €30.00 .


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> But we do have U.K ( low UK pound) ) and Germany, free shipping above €30.00 .


tomorrows GBP will be lower but still not 1 gbp for 50 mp3 cd's. Maybe there's something wrong with the $ (excuse)


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow, they have a ton of these albums just packed full of music for only $0.99 a piece!

Apparently only if you live in the US, though. Sorry you all. =(


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

There's great stuff mixed in some of those bargain MP3 boxes. Lots of wonderful sounding stuff from the BIS label.


----------



## Adamus (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> But we do have U.K ( low UK pound) ) and Germany, free shipping above €30.00 .


can't even buy/download amazon.de german mp3


----------

